# How is your air quality when painting?



## yan azdoud (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi All,

New on the forum. I wanted to talk about air quality when painting indoors and respirator protection. I am making an air quality monitor device that can detect the presence of VOCs emitted by paint. I made recently an explainer video for using the device with various types of paint (see video on our facebook page @getclair). For that video, we used a respirator with OV cartridges. We noticed that it took about 2h to vent out the small room were we painted a fairly small piece of paper.

I am interested about knowing more about best practices in the field for protection when painting indoors. Would you guys be interested by a device that can tell you when the air is safe again? Or would you just trust your nose?

Thank you for commenting!

Yan


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't wear any respirator for painting indoors unless I am spraying, then use an N95 dust mask with breather hole. We usually have fans running all the time in the rooms we are painting to make the paint dry quicker anyway. I consider having to breath voc's part of the job and would never wear any respirator to just cut and roll.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

In all honesty I could see the DIY crowd being more interest in this than professional painters. 

What if a paint has zero VOC’s? That doesn’t mean the paint doesn’t contain potentially harmful chems that aren’t categorized as VOCs by the feds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Even Natura, one of the 'greenest' paint on the market as in they manufacture this stuff on separate vats to avoid cross contamination, zero voc but damn that stuff burns your eyeballs when spraying. There is more to air quality than VOC!


----------

